# Heat Exchanger المبدلات الحرارية من الالف الى Z



## motaz_95 (25 فبراير 2006)

​سوف نقوم بطرح كل ما يتعلق بالمبدلات الحرارية من حيث:​
طريقة العمل​
الانواع​
التصميم​
التطبقات​
الصيانة​
​

​احبتي في الله لا تنسوا من اهان الحبيب صلى الله عليه سلم​​


----------



## motaz_95 (25 فبراير 2006)

العرض الاول يتحدث عن اهمية المبدلات وانواعها ومميزات كل نوع وعيوبه​ 
لمشاهدة العرض انظر المرفقات​ 
ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد 
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح
Introduction to Heat Exchangers.zip​


----------



## العرندس (25 فبراير 2006)

[frame="11 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي معتز .. بارك الله بك 

ملف جميل جدا عن المبادلات الحرارية 

وأحب أن أقول للأخوة الكرام

أن الملف

يحتوي على كثير من الرسومات التوضيحية 

كما أنه بصيغة برنامج Power Point

وحجمه 2.68 ميجابايت

شكرا لك أخي معتز مرة أخرى 

وشكر الله لك سعيك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه

ونحن بإنتظار باقي الملفات

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم[/frame]


----------



## motaz_95 (26 فبراير 2006)

العرض الثاني يتحدث عن تصميم المبدلات بشكل مبسط مأخوذ من احدى الجامعات 
وسف نقوم بأذن الله في الايام القادمة بتحدث عن التصميم بشكل اعم واوسع

http://z13.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=31980

ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد 
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح​


----------



## london_boy (27 فبراير 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## motaz_95 (27 فبراير 2006)

العرض الثالث مقدم من شركة HYPROTECH يتحدث المبدلات بشكل مبسط من حيث:

التطبقات المناسبة لكل نوع  
الاشياء الاساسية في التصميم  
القدرة على تحديد الحجم والتكلفة المبدئية لكل نوع 
القدرة على التعامل مع البرامج المتخصصة في هذا المجال 
http://www.uploading.com/?get=P28LV5NA
او انظر المرفقات
ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد ​

ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح

Introduction to Heat Exchangers.zip​


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (2 مارس 2006)

الاخ العزيز شكرا جزيلا لك على نشر موضوع المبادلات الحرارية فانا احتجة جدا هى واى موضوع خاص بالاحمال الحرارية

وحسابات استهلاك الافراد والمنشات للنياة الباردة والساخنة


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (2 مارس 2006)

اكرر شكرى بعد الاضلاع على موضوع المبادلات الحرارية ولكن أهم ما فى هذا الموضوع هو
كيفية تصميم المبادل موضحا بمثال وذلك عن السعة الحجمية والسعة الحرارية وعدد المواسير وذلك ان امكن وعلى كل حال اشكرك على هذة المعلومات القيمة ونحن فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (3 مارس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ملفات جميلة ومفيدة جدا ... ولقد استفدت منها كثيرا :33: 

أشكرك أخي معتز على هذا الجهد المبارك منك ... وبانتظار المزيد ​


----------



## ابو مرتضى (3 مارس 2006)

الاخ العزيز معتز
اتقدم بجزيل الشكر والامتنان لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة ووفقك الله
اخوك في الدين


----------



## motaz_95 (4 مارس 2006)

*shell-and-tube*






العرض الرابع مقدم من شركة HYPROTECH يتحدث عن مبدلات shell-and-tube من حيث:​
Why shell-and-tube?

Scope of shell-and-tube

Construction

TEMA standards

Choice of TEMA type

Fluid allocation

Design problems

Enhancement

Improved designs​
http://www.uploading.com/?get=VS8UHUZS
ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد 
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح​


----------



## العرندس (4 مارس 2006)

[frame="11 70"]بارك الله فيك يا أخي معتز [/frame]


----------



## vfdu (4 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم يا عرندس 
مشكور على الجهود


----------



## vfdu (4 مارس 2006)

هناك عدة تسميات للمبادل منها المقتصد - الموفر - المسخن - المبرد - المحمص - المبخر - المبادل الحراري - وهذه معظم التسميات تستخدم في المحطات البخارية


----------



## motaz_95 (7 مارس 2006)

العرض الخامس مقدم من مجلة 


*CHEMICAL ENGINEERING PROGRESS • FEBRUARY 1998*​
يتحدث عن مبدلات​
​shell-and-tube من حيث:​



*To make the most​*
_*of exchanger*_
_*design software,*_
_*one needs to*_
_*understand STHE*_
_*classification,*_
_*exchanger*_
_*components, tube*_
_*layout, baffling,*_
_*pressure drop, and*_
_*mean temperature*_
_*difference.*_​ 
_*http://www.uploading.com/?get=NM9KCETM*_​ 
او انظر المرفقات
_*ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد *_​

_*ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح*_​


​


----------



## العرندس (7 مارس 2006)

[frame="11 70"]بــــوركــــت يـــا مـــعـــتـــز [/frame]


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (7 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله عليك يامشرفنا ، بارك الله في عملك ، وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


وشكراً لك
أخوكم في الله
م.عبد المنعم


----------



## amr fathy (8 مارس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## motaz_95 (8 مارس 2006)

ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد 
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح​


----------



## motaz_95 (8 مارس 2006)

​​

​​

​​

​

ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد ​
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح​​​​


----------



## motaz_95 (8 مارس 2006)

​​​


​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

​​

ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد ​
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح​​​​


----------



## علي يونس عبدالحسن (10 مارس 2006)

الاخ العزيز معتز المحترم 

باركك الله على هذا الجهد المبدع ووفقك لماهو احسن


----------



## motaz_95 (12 مارس 2006)

​ 

العرض السادس مقدم من 


*Harvard Technology Middle East*​

*بعنوان *
*Heat Exchanger Design,*
*Performance & Operation*​ 
http://www.uploading.com/?get=9P1JC3EO​او
http://www.uploadtemple.com/view.php/1147775041.zip

ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد ​

ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح​​


----------



## العرندس (12 مارس 2006)

[frame="11 70"]سلمت يداك يا أخي معتز [/frame]


----------



## طالبة فكر !!! (12 مارس 2006)

مشكووووووووووور اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد وبارك الله فيك ودمتم ذخرا للهندسة الحبيبة ... ووفقكم الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ...


----------



## ORYX_GTL (12 مارس 2006)

thank you so much....thats very helpful,,,,


----------



## motaz_95 (19 مارس 2006)

العرض السابع مقدم من ​ 

*CALMAC​*




*بعنوان *​

*PL A T E H E A T E X C H A N G E R S​*​
*Designed​
Smarter for
Optimal
Performance


انظر المرفقات​ 
ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد 
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح​​​​​*​


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (19 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير يا م / معتز وبارك الله فيك 
وجاري تحميل العروض 
وأكرر شكري لجهدكم المشكور


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (23 مارس 2006)

تم بحمد الله تحميل العروض وأكرر شكري مرة أخري


----------



## natiwan (26 مارس 2006)

مشكووووووور


----------



## mtm1981 (28 مارس 2006)

شكراً لك على هذا المجهود, 
واظن هذا الكتاب مفيد فيه فصل كامل فى الموضوع

http://mediamax.streamload.com/mtm1...-03-27/heat transfer tex book.pdf?action=save

لا تنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## motaz_95 (29 مارس 2006)

العرض الثامن عن




*[FONT=Arial,Bold]CONTROLLING SHELL AND TUBE EXCHANGERS​[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Bold]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Bold]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Bold]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Bold]

انظر المرفقات​ 
*ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد *
*ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح*​
[/FONT]


----------



## أبوعمر المسلم (29 مارس 2006)

شكرا اخي الكريم
والله دائما معك ان شاء الله


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (29 مارس 2006)

تم بحمد الله تحميل العرض الأخير {الثامن} وأكرر شكري مرة أخري


----------



## kmola707 (29 مارس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## hossin (11 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لكل المهندسين العربي


----------



## عطية الشيخي (11 أبريل 2006)

*شكر*

[frame="11 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي معتز .. بارك الله بك [/frame]


----------



## ابراهيم طارق (14 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم


----------



## علي يونس عبدالحسن (14 أبريل 2006)

الله يجزيك خيرا


----------



## الزنتانى (18 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا واحسانا على هدا الموظوع باراك الله فى علمك وزادك الله بركه فى اهلك


----------



## samirames (18 أبريل 2006)

مشكور أاخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Amoula (18 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير و بارك فيك الموضوع جد رائع


----------



## سلام عبد مسلم (18 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا الموضوع الشيق والمفيد ولكن تم التحميل عندي فقط للعرض الاول والثاني هل هناك وقت محدد لفتح هذا الموقع ام هناك مشكلة ؟ اذا امكن تجيبني وجزاك الله الخير ووفقك.


----------



## محمد حافظ محمد (19 أبريل 2006)

"بارك الله فيك يا أخي معتز "
احب ان اعرفك علي الاسم محمد حافظ مهندس كهرباء من مصر و مهتم بموضوع المبادلات الحرارية
أخي معتز لدي مرجع في هذا الموضوع احب ان اشارك به هو ملف من نوع pdf 
كيف ارسله لك


----------



## عموور (20 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لكل الى شارك بالمجهود ده حقيقى حلو اوى


----------



## عمرالسعيد (23 أبريل 2006)

[frame="11 70"]اخي العزيز معتز.......اعزك الله من عز الاسلام ونور الايمان وحلاوة القرآن .
والصلاة والسلام على حبيب الله وشفيع الامه وصاحب الكوثر وخير خلق الله وصاحب الذكر المرفوع وصاحب الوجه المنير من أن له جذع الشجر وشكى له الجمل ونور عين المسلمين من تعددت كرام خصاله *[glow="ffff33"]محمد[/glow]* وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.[/frame]


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (24 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل الخير يا أخ معتز على هذا المجهود الهدية الرائع... جعل الله لك في كل حرف افدتنا به حسنات وضاعف لك.
ابو مصطفى


----------



## motaz_95 (24 أبريل 2006)

*Investigation and Repair of Heat Exchanger*






العرض التاسع بعنوان
Investigation and Repair of Heat Exchanger 
Flange Leak​
 
Abstract
During original operations a leak developed in the bolted tube sheet joints of a stacked pair of type 321 stainless steel TEMA type BEU exchangers in 8.27x106 N/m2 (1200psi) 371 oC (700° F) Hydrogen and Oil service (see Figure 1). After unsuccessful attempts to repair the leak an evaluation of the flanged joint design was undertaken. Finite Element analysis of the tube sheet joint provided the basis for understanding the complex temperature profile, displacements and stresses in the joint. The exchanger was successfully repaired using a weld ring gasket closure with the addition of disc spring washers to the bolting (see Figure 2). Observation of the flanged joint during startup and operation confirmed the Finite Element Analysis results.​



ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد 
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح​__________________


----------



## saphroot_84 (26 أبريل 2006)

لا اعرف اخى الحبيب كيف اشكرك ولكن جزاك الله كل خير على اى حال

الف الف شكر


----------



## motaz_95 (29 أبريل 2006)

*Chemical Cleaning of Plate Heat Exchanger*






العرض العاشر بعنوان
​
Chemical Cleaning of Plate Heat Exchanger​​​​*[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]Equipment [/GRADE]*​*
*[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]​​​*Chemicals *[/GRADE]



*ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد 
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح*​*
*


----------



## mohamd eshra (1 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخى الكريم 
و لكنى لم استطع فتح الروابط 
ارجو افادتى عن حل هذه المشكلة

اخي محمد اشكرك على مرورك 
ولا توجد اي مشكلة في الرابط 
لتحميل اضغظ على المرفقات التي في اخر الموضوع بالزر الايمن للفارة ثم حفظ بأسم


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (1 مايو 2006)




----------



## eng_hazem123 (5 مايو 2006)

انا عندي مشكلة في التحميل مافيش حاجة بتتحمل هل تم حذف الملفات

اخي الكريم حدد الملف وانا سأقوم برفعه مرة اخرى بأذن الله


----------



## moghrabi (9 مايو 2006)

achi all Files on the http://www.zupload.com/ work no more if you please upload it again thank you


Done you can view it now


----------



## شوان غازي (12 مايو 2006)

ممنون جداًاخي العزيز ولكن لديه امنيه ليت كل الاجزاء ملفات مرفقه


----------



## motaz_95 (16 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي الكرام اسف على هذا الخلل 
لقد تم رفع كل العروض السابقة مرة اخرى​


----------



## العز (16 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير اخوي


----------



## london_boy (23 مايو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## سلطان العويس (23 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (24 مايو 2006)

إلى الأخ العزيز motaz_95
ارجو مساعدتى فى إيجاد معلومات عن offshore


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (26 مايو 2006)

رحم الله والديك أخوية معتز ونرغب في المزيد والله يجزيك اِنشاء الله


----------



## سيد القوافى (26 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الزنتانى (27 مايو 2006)

استفسار----- لقد حاولت ابداء رائى فى تطوير الموقع فلم اتمكن من نشر مااريد فهل ابداء الرى لااعضاء دون غيرهم او ما سبب دلك


----------



## م/يوسف (29 مايو 2006)

_[mark="ff9966"] 
شكرا على الموضوغ الشيق مهندس بشركة اسمنت
[/mark]_


----------



## كربلائي انا (30 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي معتز ونور الله دربك في الدنيا والاخرة
مجهود جدا جميل ومبارك ان شاء الله


----------



## كوفاتش (3 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## إحساس رسام (4 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيفك حالكم يا أخوان؟؟

نشكر اخونا معتز على جهوده الوافره بالمنتدى ولكن أريد ان أوضح له حاجه بسيطه الا وهي

أن الملفات المحمله من هذا الموقع http://www.uploading.com/ ماتفتح عندنا

بالسعوديه بسبب الحجب.. أتمنى منك أخي الكريم أن تضع جميع الملفات التي حملتها فيه هذا 

الموقع بالمرفقات كي يتسنى لنا حفظها خاصه أن الموضوع مهم بحكم مجال عملي فيها..

أنا آسف اني بكلف عليك شوي ولكن أهمية الموضوع اضطرتني لطلب ذلك وتقبل مني كل

التحيه والتقدير...

أخوكم

إحساس رسام


----------



## boody (7 يونيو 2006)

:55: مش عارف احمل الملفات من موقع uploading


----------



## حسن عبدالنبى فتوح (9 يونيو 2006)

حماك الله وعفاك؛ومن خيره اعطاك،والى الجنة هداك


----------



## ابو مرتضى (16 يونيو 2006)

الاخ العزيز السلام عليكم
بارك الله بجهودك ونتمنى منك المزيد لخدمة اخوانك المهندسين ونسأل الله ان يوفقك
اخوك ابو مرتضى


----------



## bonbon111 (17 يونيو 2006)

ليش التعقيييييييييييييييييييييييد
كل المرفقات ما عم تنفتح اخي الكريم
ليش ما تحطو الصور من غير تحميل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا


----------



## ahmed2030 (19 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## femto_egy (19 يونيو 2006)

بالفعل افضل وسيلة للتعليم هو التعليم المرئى وبالفعل الرسومات التوضيحية لها اثر كبير فى ذلك فلك منا خالص الشكر.


----------



## M.R.G (20 يونيو 2006)

:13: Thak you brother motaz
I ask allah for you


----------



## femto_egy (20 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير على مساعدتكم
(( من المؤمنين رجال اختصهم الله لقضاء حوائج الناس ))
اللهم اجعلنا جميعا احباء فيك واجعلنا جميعا ممن يقضون حوائج الناس.


----------



## المهندس2929 (24 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود الكبير والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## هاله (29 يونيو 2006)

شكرا للموضوع الجيد


----------



## عبد الله بدير (29 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mokam (30 يونيو 2006)

*Plate _ fin heat exchangers*

Dear my Brothers
If any one can guide me for books for ( plate_fin compact heat exchangers) that used in the air conditining systems of the commercial 

Aircrafts , I will be, then, very thankful and appreciative
May Allah, Our Great Lord , save you all from every misfortune and guide you to every well
your brother who live in the strange land


----------



## engbilal (3 يوليو 2006)

ملفات جميلة ومفيدة جدا ... ولقد استفدت منها كثيرا


----------



## عادل جبار (9 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
تحية اسلامية زكية ملؤها المحبة ومعطرة برياحين الورود الى الاخ المشرف على هذا الجهد والمثابرة في نقل المعلومة العلمية .جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## a7med3ly (12 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى


----------



## شوان غازي (14 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد


----------



## مهندس ثابت (17 يوليو 2006)

*H. E. Tube Thckness*

السلااااااااااااااااام عليكم جميعا 

مشاركة رقم 2 لي في المنتدى و ارجو ان تكون مفيدة 

سلاااااااااااااااااام 


:15: :14: :79: :13: :5: :67:
:59:انا فقط اجرب الاشكال هذي


----------



## motaz_95 (18 يوليو 2006)

اخي ابوعبدالعزيز حياك الله في المنتدى 
لست بجديد فلك الكثير من المشاركات وان لم تكن بأسمك 
لن اعتبر هذه مشاركة منك فما لديك اكثر من هذا بكثير سأعتبره فقط طرقا للباب قبل الدخول 

نحن في انتظار مشاركتك


----------



## ابو مرتضى (18 يوليو 2006)

*باركك الله اخي العزيز وادامك على هذه المعلومات القيمة مع التحية*


----------



## dadado (23 يوليو 2006)

الله يفتح عليك ويزيدك ده موضوع مهم جدا وانت جمعتة جيد جدا ربنا يزيدك وماشاء الله


----------



## solom012 (26 يوليو 2006)

dadado قال:


> الله يفتح عليك ويزيدك ده موضوع مهم جدا وانت جمعتة جيد جدا ربنا يزيدك وماشاء الله



و في انتظار المزيد مثل pump&turbine


----------



## مطور مصرى (29 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع المهم جدا واعانك الله على الاستمرار


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (2 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور وفي انتظار المزيد:15: :5:


----------



## دعيج (5 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ...................


----------



## الضو منى (14 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ معتز جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعلك الله زخرا لمنتدى المهندسين و لوطنك


----------



## The river (20 أغسطس 2006)

it is very usefull information , i thank you much my brother .. i do know if you have any file for Gas Turbine Generator 

My Regards


----------



## م.عبد الرحمن سيد (26 أغسطس 2006)

*مشكوور*

[frame="13 70"] 
الف شكر يا م معتز 
جزاكم الله خيرا
[/frame]


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (1 سبتمبر 2006)

[blink]شكرا
اخي العزيز
والبادلات شي عظيم
اشكرك.......................[/blink]


----------



## waleed_eng76 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخوان الاعزاء اود الحصول على كل شيئ في المبادلات الحرارية heat exchangerاذا امكن ذلك كوني مهتم في هذا الموض


----------



## waleed_eng76 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخوان الاعزاء انا باحث في هذا المجال واحتاج الى كل شيء يخص المبادلات الحرارية heat exchangerاذا امكن ذلك وخاصة عناوين شركات او مراكز بحثية او مجلات علمية تعنى بهذا الجانب 
وفي الختام تقبلو اطيب التحيات


----------



## mokhtar (9 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## الحقيقي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير

جزاك الله ألف خير>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## اشرف محمد ابراهيم (13 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي العرض الرئع للموضوع ا


motaz_95 قال:


> العرض الرابع مقدم من شركة HYPROTECH يتحدث عن مبدلات shell-and-tube من حيث:​
> Why shell-and-tube?
> 
> Scope of shell-and-tube
> ...


----------



## القيروان (14 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرآ لك يااخي العزيز 
واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## أبوفراس على أحمد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور على هدا الجهد أخى motaz كيف يمكن الحصول على نسخة منها وشكرا


----------



## القيروان (17 سبتمبر 2006)

[align=right]thank you very mutch 
go ahead [/align]


----------



## mahmoud GA (18 سبتمبر 2006)

أشكرك أخي معتز على هذا الجهد المبارك منك


----------



## عبدالله رجب زكريا (24 سبتمبر 2006)

الشلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتقدم بجزيل الشكر على هذا الجهد الوافر اعانكم الله وايانا على ماينفع الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## agaaaas (30 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eslam5amis (2 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## demonarundo (3 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يفتح عليك ويزيدك ده


----------



## agent-x (6 أكتوبر 2006)

اخوى معتز بارك الله فيك لوسمحت تحمل برامج شركة HYPROTECH 

على مركز تحميل "رابدشير" لانى لااستطيع تحميله بالموقع اللى حضرتك منزله لوجود

ضغط البلد عليه . عزيزى انا فعلا محتاج البرنامج تعبا من الجداول 

 تحياتى لك


----------



## عادل عبود (7 أكتوبر 2006)

اريد كتاب كامل عن المبادلات الحرارية مع الشكر


----------



## agaaaas (8 أكتوبر 2006)

thanks
thank you


----------



## أبوفراس (8 أكتوبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية ...حبذا كمان كتب تتعلق بالموضوع ..ياريت من نوع pdf


----------



## علي داود (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*m_hussien1974************

ارجو ارسال لي معلومات تخص الصمامات والمضخات والبويلرات والمبادلات الحرارية والكير بوكس وشكرا وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا

اخوكم المهندس محمد حسين


----------



## justahmed2 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*وين المرفقات*

شكرا ولكن اين المرفقات


----------



## سيد احمد محمد (11 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراً على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سيد احمد محمد (11 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر على هذة المعلوملت


----------



## سيد احمد محمد (11 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر على هذة المعلومات


----------



## eng_ahmedati (11 أكتوبر 2006)

أخى العزيز أريد تقرير عن تصنيف وأنواع واستخدامات المبادلات ويكون تقرير مبسط وذلك فى اسرع وقت ممكن وان لم تستطع ارساله على الموقع يرجى ارساله على الاميل eng_ahmedati وذلك على ******ووو ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## shwkat_mhethawi (17 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور يا أخ معتز


----------



## عمر7 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا, وحفظك ورعاك ووفقك*


----------



## عماد 2005 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخا العزيز تحية حب وتقدير 
لك الشكر على الموضوع الرائع واتمنى ان يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس عبدالقادر (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

[الاخ العزيز شكرا جزيلا لك على نشر موضوع المبادلات الحرارية وبارك الله فيك خاص بالاحمال الحرارية متمنين لك الموفقيه:14:


----------



## ishawkieid (27 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اشكرك كثيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسلام بحرية (28 أكتوبر 2006)

best wishes having a good health


----------



## يقظان القيسي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

Thank you Very much


----------



## attar (1 نوفمبر 2006)

أشكرك أخي معتز على هذا الجهد المبارك منك


----------



## زياد الشمري (5 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ معتز جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك علاى مساهماتك الجيده وننتظر منك المزيد مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير . مهندس عراقي عضو جديد

اريد برنامج سريع لحساب الاحمال الحرارية مع برنامج لحساب المبادلات الحرارية 
مع برنامج لحساب مضخات الماء


----------



## الششتاوي (5 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غريم الريم (9 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر اخ معتز على هذا الجهد 

لك مني التحيه


----------



## محمد00000 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز شكرا جزيلا لك على نشر موضوع المبادلات الحرارية


----------



## ود الفاتح (21 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا يوفقكم لما فيه خير هذه الأمة


----------



## سعيد عربي (23 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته

جزالك الله خيرا علي هذه المشاركة الجميلة ... اسال الله ان يجزيك بها حسنات يوم القيامة 

اخي العزيز ... اريد ان اخبرك بانني قد ثحصلت علي العرض الاول فقط ... وبقيه العروض كل ما اريد ان اعمل حفظ يخبرني بانني لا استطيع ذلك لانني من دولة السودان ... وطبعا لايريدوننا ان نستفيد ... فاذا امكن ان تحاول ارسالها عبر اي موقع اخر ...

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedoraby (23 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خييييييييييييير


----------



## اسكندر يوسف مردان (26 نوفمبر 2006)

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## المعلم لاول (27 نوفمبر 2006)

عطر الله فمك بالصلاة علي النبي


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (1 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر بس ممكن اطلب طلب من حضرتك انا محتاج دروس فى محطات القوى الميكانيكيه وبخاصه الغلايات


----------



## motaz_95 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم محمد لو قمت باستخدام خاصية البحث في المنتى سوف تجد الكثير من ما طلبت بأذن الله

والسلام ختام


----------



## سنان العراقي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل جدا ومهم وشيق ..مِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِـــــشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورين.والله يوفقكم لما يفيد البشرية


----------



## سنان العراقي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو منك ياستاذ motaz_95 ان تساعدني على العثور على معلومات عن تزيت المحركات..


----------



## ولد الكندي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور أخوي ع الموضوع المفيد ....

جزاك الله خير ...


تحياتي ....


----------



## علي داود (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى طربوش (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمد طلعت (4 ديسمبر 2006)

best regarded


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hisham_as2008 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا أخى الكريم على هذه الملفات الرائعة

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## TheScorbion (10 ديسمبر 2006)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanx 


maaaaan


----------



## mokhtar (10 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## يقظان القيسي (10 ديسمبر 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## Darsho2005 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

اين هو الموضوع انا لا اراه امامى؟


----------



## motaz_95 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*fouling in heat exchanger*

الى الاخ الكريم احمد مرطان 

http://mihd.net/peq5zc

والسلام ختام


----------



## MEP (20 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير 

لانعلم كيف نشكرك 

ولكن سأعمل جاهدا لرد الجميل بما لدي بإذن الله تعالى ,,,


----------



## عقيل زكي (20 ديسمبر 2006)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكككككككككككككوووورررر


----------



## مصطفى طربوش (20 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى طربوش (20 ديسمبر 2006)

برجاء مساعدتى فى الحصول على فيلم عن صناعه الاسطنبات


----------



## مصطفى طربوش (20 ديسمبر 2006)

اسطنبات صب وتشكيل


----------



## مصطفى طربوش (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## laser0007 (4 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الموضوع الرائع
ولكن جميع الروابط الموجوده على موقع التحميل لم استطع تحميلها
اما المرفقات فقد حملتها واستفدت منها كثيرا
الرجاء تحميلها على موقع تحميل اخر ولك جزيل الشكر
واسفين على الازعاج


----------



## الماسترو (8 يناير 2007)

شكرا على كل ما قدم ولكن ارجو ان نفتح موضوع الغلايات وانواعها


----------



## يقظان القيسي (8 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخ العزيز motaz_95
هل بالامان بيان الطريق للتحميل من الموقع http://mihd.net/peq5zc
مع فائق التقدير
اخوك
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## عبدالغفار عيسى (8 يناير 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## alkilany (8 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخى الفاضل
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة ان شاء الله
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا و انفعنا بما تعلمنا
اللهم آمين


----------



## meshomat (8 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك
موضوع جميل ومفيد
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## يقظان القيسي (9 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخ العزيز motaz_95
هل بالامان بيان الطريق للتحميل من الموقع http://mihd.net/peq5zc
مع فائق التقدير
اخوك
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## maher AL-Hathal (12 يناير 2007)

شكر جزيلا والله يوفقكم


----------



## maher AL-Hathal (12 يناير 2007)

مشكور منكم


----------



## ahmedresas (12 يناير 2007)

pls if u can send more information about the air--to-air plate heat exchanger like design ,material,fabriction


----------



## ماذن (14 يناير 2007)

جميل جدا يا باش مهندس ... انا ياسين من مصر ... مهندس ميكانيكا و استفدت كتير قوى 
ممكن طلب ... انا حاجات على ال fluid بوجة عام ( اختصارات)


----------



## محمود33 (14 يناير 2007)

عاشتو أخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## عبدربه بوسدره (16 يناير 2007)

alsalamu alikum
happy day for all
please i need information about design to shell and tube exchanger application in computer programs


----------



## محمود33 (21 يناير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## amir_azab2000 (29 يناير 2007)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع وياريت المزيد من برامج software


----------



## xabdoux (30 يناير 2007)

thx ya man we rbna yagzek 7er


----------



## riad_z3 (9 فبراير 2007)

مشكورين على الموضوع


----------



## وائل محمد عامر (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يااخى ونرجوا منك المزيد دائما


----------



## bashier (12 فبراير 2007)

*مشكور يأخي*

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## wshrr (14 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (14 فبراير 2007)

والله افدت وابدعت .... وربنا يوفقك للفيه الخير


----------



## bashier (16 فبراير 2007)

*مشكور يأخي*

مشكور يأخي علي الكتب


----------



## مورتي (19 فبراير 2007)

لكم منا كل الشكر
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمزه عمر (19 فبراير 2007)

لك كل الشكر مهندس معتز _95 ونرجو المزيد ياخي


----------



## حمزه عمر (19 فبراير 2007)

bashier قال:


> مشكور يأخي علي الكتب


اخي بشير جزاك الله الف خير و ذادك علما وورعا:5: :15:


----------



## Karim07 (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك أخي ربي يزوجك ببنت الحلال


----------



## مهندس بالفطره (25 فبراير 2007)

يعطيكم العافيه
والى الامام باذن الله


----------



## mahhh63 (28 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*
هل هناك اي معلومة عن w &u هده الانواع من المبادلات الحرارية
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالـد (28 فبراير 2007)

ابداع يا شباب يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## ngm (4 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## سليمان عيدي (4 مارس 2007)

*مشككككككككووووور*

جزاك الله خيرا على الملفات القيمة في مجال المبادلات و تصميمها:68:


----------



## الجدى (4 مارس 2007)

لماذا يستخدم المبادل الحرارى(heat exchanger )؟

سؤال يفرض نفسه خصوصا و نحن نتحدث عن الفقد الحرارى داخل اى محطة plant 
فالمبادل الحرارى ببساطة عبارة عن جهاز يستخدم فى نقل الحرارة من مائع الى مائع أخر لتعظيم الاستفادة من الحرارة المفقودة و التى غالبا ما تكون على هيئة صورة من صورة الوقود محولة الى الصورة الحرارية فعند ما يستخدم المبادل الحرارى يزيد من الطاقة الحرارية المكتسبة و بالتالى رفع كفاءة المحطة و بالتالى تقليل التكلفة


----------



## eng.osamaa (11 مارس 2007)

_ 
جزاكم الله كل الخير اخواني الكرام...............................
_


----------



## moh6600 (11 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمد توفيق (14 مارس 2007)

متشكرين جدا يا جماعة علي المجهودات العظيمة المبذولة من قبلكم زوجزاكم الله عني وعن المسلمين خيرا


----------



## eng.osamaa (14 مارس 2007)

اخي محمد وتأكيدا" على كلامك أقول
يستخدم المادل (المكثف ) لتكثيف البخار الخارج من التوربين وبعدها يتم نقله الى البويلر ومنها تتم عملية سحب( vacuum) للبخار في التوربين 
وبتالي رفع الكفاءة


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (14 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## محسن علي (21 مارس 2007)

جميل ورائع شكرا على الموضوع
 السلام عليكم المساعدة في مشروع تخرجي وهو 
Universal joint and coupling in car

أي أحد يستطيع مساعدتي في كتاب او بحث يخص موضوعي يكتب لي رسالة خاصة


----------



## المهندس يحيى (22 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## محمد الترهوني (22 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يااستاذ


----------



## mohamedbadawy (23 مارس 2007)

بارك الله لل من ساهم فى إعداد هذا الموضوع و جزاه الله يرا كثيرا


----------



## aeed (9 أبريل 2007)

مشكور للاخ معتز هذة المعلومت القيمة


----------



## مهند المناصير (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ معتز جميع الروابط لا تعمل عندي كوني اعمل على شبكه مفلتره اي محميه
يرجى المساعده في الموضوع اذ مطلوب مني عشرة اسئله واجوبتها عن المبادلات الحراريه
مع فائق احترامي كما ارجو المساعده من كل من يقرأ رسالتي
وشكرا


----------



## أشرف كلاي (13 أبريل 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أشرف كلاي (13 أبريل 2007)

لو كان في اي جديد ارجوك اعلمني 
انا متشوق للمزيد


----------



## Yousef111 (14 أبريل 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حمزه عمر (18 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حمزه عمر (18 أبريل 2007)

نتمني المذيد


----------



## حمزه عمر (18 أبريل 2007)

*المبادلات الحرارية*

الموضوع قيم جدا ونتمني الذيادة يامهندس


----------



## نمرأبوأحمد (19 أبريل 2007)

اشركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (20 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك اخى واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## omdaa52 (21 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.tifa (22 أبريل 2007)

شكران ليييييييييك


----------



## محمد شكوكو (23 أبريل 2007)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذا العطاء المتواصل الذي تقدمونه واسال الله ان يسدد خطاكم


----------



## عبدالسيد ديه (24 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك خيرا


----------



## صفا النجار (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه مهندسه صفا من مصر


----------



## محمد شكوكو (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته اشكركم على تقديم المفيد من العلوم والمعرفة والله يوفقكم 
ارجو ان تمدوني ببحوث في المبادلات الحرارية (نبذة تاريخية عنها ,انواعها,برامج المحاكاة المستخدمة في حساباتها)


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود الجبار


----------



## محمد صفا (6 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (8 مايو 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير ويوفقك


----------



## wazer (8 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## elmalwany (9 مايو 2007)

موضوع رائع وجميل سلمت يداك


----------



## مهندس سعبري (9 مايو 2007)

*مفييييييييييييييييد جدا*

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونتمنى المزيد

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## حمزه عمر (9 مايو 2007)

لك الشكر اخي


----------



## حمزه عمر (9 مايو 2007)

هل من مذيد يامهندس ؟


----------



## حمزه عمر (9 مايو 2007)

نتمني لك كل التوفيق


----------



## حمزه عمر (9 مايو 2007)

ربنا يحفظك ياباشا


----------



## حمزه عمر (9 مايو 2007)

لنجعل تواصلنا هكذا للابد ياحبيبي


----------



## حمزه عمر (9 مايو 2007)

اخبرني من انتي ؟


----------



## حمزه عمر (9 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونتمنى المزيد

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## حمزه عمر (9 مايو 2007)

موضوع رائع وجميل سلمت يداك


----------



## حمزه عمر (9 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## حمزه عمر (9 مايو 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير ويوفقك


----------



## حمزه عمر (9 مايو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااا


----------



## حمزه عمر (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته اشكركم على تقديم المفيد من العلوم والمعرفة والله يوفقكم 
ارجو ان تمدوني ببحوث في المبادلات الحرارية (نبذة تاريخية عنها ,انواعها,برامج المحاكاة المستخدمة في حساباتها)


----------



## حمزه عمر (9 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك خيرا


----------



## سعدالعيساوي (14 مايو 2007)

يسلمو عالطرح الرائع


----------



## حمزه عمر (14 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونتمنى المزيد

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## حمزه عمر (14 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك خيرا


----------



## حمزه عمر (14 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته اشكركم على تقديم المفيد من العلوم والمعرفة والله يوفقكم 
ارجو ان تمدوني ببحوث في المبادلات الحرارية (نبذة تاريخية عنها ,انواعها,برامج المحاكاة المستخدمة في حساباتها)


----------



## حمزه عمر (14 مايو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااا


----------



## حمزه عمر (14 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## حمزه عمر (14 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور حبي


----------



## جابر الكمار (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك ياخى الكريم وفقق الله


----------



## ductlator (17 مايو 2007)

الله على الجمال جزاك الله خيرا يا جميل


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (19 مايو 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم وحياك الله وأن شاء الله أكثر وأكثر


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (28 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

الله يوفقك ويخليك


----------



## eng._moro (3 يونيو 2007)

:14:thanx to this


----------



## wazer (3 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## semsem19999 (3 يونيو 2007)

فاىءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## عامر حسين (5 يونيو 2007)

موضوع جميل جداً ............ شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ahmedoraby (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmedoraby (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hoobahooba (9 يونيو 2007)

thx for these informations and i wanna konw what is the spiral heat exchangers and their installations?


----------



## medo911111 (11 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عساف32 (12 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## casper_13_96 (12 يونيو 2007)

a;vh dh [ldg


----------



## ahmed 3x (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اخى الكريم ...وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دارمان (14 يونيو 2007)

اخوتي الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا سعيد غاية السعادة بانضمامي الي ملتقي المهندسين العرب واتمني من المولي عز وجل ان ينفع بكم واتمني ان نفيد ونستفيد فانا مهندس ميكانيك واقوم الان بدراسة الماجستير في مجال هندسة القوي ( رفع كفاءة التوربينات الغازية بتبريد هواء الدخول الي التوربينة ) وارجو مساعدتي من الاخوة المهندسين


----------



## محمد عبدالكريم ابر (19 يونيو 2007)

السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله 
أشكركم على هذة المعلومات القيمة
م/محمد عبدالكريم


----------



## محمد عبدالكريم ابر (19 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على التحميل
م/محمد جودة


----------



## كاظم عسكر (20 يونيو 2007)

انت ممتاز يا معتز وستبقى انشاء الله ------------ دعوتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## مورتي (20 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/حسن جاد (21 يونيو 2007)

اخى الكريم شكرا على الملفات المفيده ولكن هناك بعض الملفات رفعتها على موقع uploadingولم تحملها على المنتدى برجاء رفعها على المنتدى لان هذا الموقع لا يفتح هنا فى السعوديه وجزاك الله الف خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fadi kabes (21 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالباسط رحيم (21 يونيو 2007)

*الحل النهائي لمن يعاني من تحميل Rapidshare.de & Megaupload.com*

*[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[FONT=&quot] 

لحل مشكلة التحميل من [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.rapidrip.com[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.rapidrip.com/
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.rapidrip.com/[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]انظر المرفقات [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]http://www.zshare.net/download/[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]
*​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot][/FONT]http://www.zshare.net/download/[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*


----------



## isoliman (21 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## العبدلي (22 يونيو 2007)

جزاااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو اواب البغدادي (23 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## جعفر سعد (27 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عززز (28 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعل ما قمت به في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Matrix-Matrix (28 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير أخى معتز


----------



## مهندس تكريت (28 يونيو 2007)

اخوي معتز الورد
بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد المتميز
وعاشت يدك............ والله استفدت منها كثيرا
نرجو منك المزيد 
تحاتــــــــــــــي..........................


----------



## خالد صديق (28 يونيو 2007)

*الموضوع جيد جدا*

الموضوع جيد جدا
الرجاء عناوين بعض الشركات الخاصة ببيع المبادلات الحرارية فى مصر 
ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## mashaikha (2 يوليو 2007)

Assalam Alikum Every one. I have Graduated from USA with a Master Degree in Mechanical Engineering (Design of Thermal and Power Systems) I'm thinking of going either to Qatar or UAE. but how to start especially if I do not have any real experience. Please direct me to the right position.
Thank You
Salam Alikum
Mohammad Shaikha


----------



## mashaikha (2 يوليو 2007)

My emailis :mashaikha*************


----------



## عاشق ميكانيكا (3 يوليو 2007)

الف الف شكر يا اخى معتز انا بجد بجد استفد من الموضوع ده وجزاك الله كل خير وازادك من علمه


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (4 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا جمال ضياء النافع


----------



## kondor (12 يوليو 2007)

موضوع مميز ونتمنى عليك ارفاق مواقع تتحدث عن هذا الموضوع......بارك الله فيك


----------



## وحيد محمد حسن (15 يوليو 2007)

اخى اراك مهتم بالمبادللات الحراريه اريد منك تحديد الفرق بين Intercooler و After Cooler فى الماكينات و ارسالها لى فى ***** ان امكن ذلك او فى النتدى لتعم الفائده.


----------



## ليث العراقي (19 يوليو 2007)

اشكركم الشكر الجزيل على هذه الابداعات الرائعه ووفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
أرجو من محبي المبادلات الحراريه تزويدنا ببرنامج لدي النسخه الديمو منه 
وهو Heat Exchanger Designer

وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحب ويرضي


----------



## الإغريقي الإفريقي (23 يوليو 2007)

جزيت وكفيت


----------



## جارالنبى (23 يوليو 2007)

شكرا كتييييييييييييييلار


----------



## hippy (25 يوليو 2007)

jazakom Allah khayran


----------



## hippy (25 يوليو 2007)

adamakom Allah li ummatena


----------



## ahmed 3x (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على كل هذه المعلومات القيمه ....وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedkhalaf56 (11 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو مساعدتي في حساب كفاءة اي مبدل حراري


----------



## محمد السروجي (12 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ العزيز معتز
أشكرك كثيرا" علي هذة المعلومات نظرا" لأني أشتغل حديثا" في مجال صناعة الألبان وهذا الموضوع سوف يفيدني كثيرا" و جزاك الله عنه خيرا"


----------



## اللورد محمد (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً وربنا يزيدك من علمه علشان تعلمنا اكتر


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (13 أغسطس 2007)

الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## احمد الجداوى (19 أغسطس 2007)

thankyou so much


----------



## عبدالله جرارعة (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي

وبارك الله فيك

وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (6 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله يا أخي يامعتز ألف ألف خير وسدد على طريق الحق خطاك
أبداع والله تسلملي


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (6 سبتمبر 2007)

عشتوا


----------



## مفتاح خطاب (10 سبتمبر 2007)

لك الشكر الجزيل وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## engine1 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المخاطر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعافيك ويقويك


----------



## مصطفى صوفي (9 أكتوبر 2007)

ولك روح ربي يسلم دياتك


----------



## المهندس ميجا (11 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع 
بس من فضلك العرض التانى مش عايز يتحمل الملف محذوف يرجى اعادة رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## علي الجياشي (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا والله الموفق للجميع


----------



## مشعل الميري (31 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله لك و فيك و عليك


----------



## فرح ال (31 أكتوبر 2007)

معلومات قيمة جدا شكرا على جهودك الطيبة


----------



## mody2006oo7 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر على الكتب الجميلة


----------



## mody2006oo7 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا على الكتب 

أخوك محمد


----------



## النبع المصرى (16 ديسمبر 2007)

رابط العرض الثانى تم إزالتة، برجاء الإفادة
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هشام محمد احمد (17 ديسمبر 2007)

الموضوع فوق الممتاز ويفيدنى كثيرا فى مجال عملى وانا على استعداد لاى استفسار فى مجال صناعة غاز الكلور


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

اتقدم بجزيل الشكر والامتنان لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة ووفقك الله


----------



## bolbolawy (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور و مستنيين المزيد


----------



## superman1 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## eng-hym (18 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء ممن يتوافر لديه برنامج مكتوب لتصميم المبادلات الحراريه


----------



## yas_bas (19 يناير 2008)

الف شكر يا اخي العزيز

بصراحة الموضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## محمدالطائي (21 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخونا العزيز على هذا الجهد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## pora (21 يناير 2008)

رائع جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## قرصنة الكاريبى (21 يناير 2008)

thanks you


----------



## sinbad1985 (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا عســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## عثمان بلال (10 فبراير 2008)

merci mon frere


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (16 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان
حاولت افتح المرفقات ولكن لم استطع الرجاء من الاخوان من يستطيع رفعها مرة اخرى فله مني الدعاء وانا بالانتظار.​


----------



## مممح (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الهام.


----------



## abdouvbrag (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (19 مارس 2008)

ابوتركي 2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخوان
> 
> 
> حاولت افتح المرفقات ولكن لم استطع الرجاء من الاخوان من يستطيع رفعها مرة اخرى فله مني الدعاء وانا بالانتظار.​


 والله يا اخوان في الانتظار​


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (19 مارس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## يوسف الصافي (20 مارس 2008)

الطالع مش مبادلات بل صور ومواقع اباحية


----------



## يوسف الصافي (20 مارس 2008)

البحوث الموجودة مفيدة ولا داعي للصور الفاضحة


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (20 مارس 2008)

يوسف الصافي قال:


> البحوث الموجودة مفيدة ولا داعي للصور الفاضحة


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم البحوث غير ظاهرة عندي اذا امكن ترفعها مرة اخرى


----------



## خالد ابوحمزة (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سيد سيد علام (13 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك على نشر موضوع المبادلات الحرارية وننتظر منك المزيد أخى العزيز


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاءوشكرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (24 أبريل 2008)

لهيب الغيرة نشيدة رائعه ترد على المعتدين الكافرين ولا تنسوا المسلمين من صالح دعائكم http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/index.php?page=audioinfo&audioid=180520


----------



## رائد حمامرة (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووررر


----------



## رائد حمامرة (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_ahmade (25 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك اخى الحبيب وادعو الله ان يصلح حالك


----------



## المسلمة هنادى (25 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا بس العرض التانى مش موجود


----------



## طه اللبيب (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## ساري البربراوي (20 يونيو 2008)

أشكرك على موضوع المبادلات الحرارية Heat Exchanger.........


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن المكي (29 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
عاجل جدا جدا
اخي الفاضل حفظك الله ورعاك لو تكرمت ان ترسل لي جميع الملفات الخاصة بالموضوع على الإميل الخاص حيث لم استطع فتح اي ملف منها على المواقع المذكورة.
ولك كل الشكر والتقدير مسبقا.


----------



## mas9482 (9 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على الجهود


----------



## باسل البصراوي (12 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك على نشر موضوع المبادلات الحرارية


----------



## شكيري (12 يوليو 2008)

تسلم الحبيب على الموضوع


----------



## حسين عسكر (27 يوليو 2008)

يسلام عليك
جزاك الله خيرا
انا فعلا كنت محتاس فيها خالص
لانى كنت محتاجها ضرورى فى الريبورت بتاعى علشان المناقشه
جزاك الله خيرا


هندسه العاشر من رمضان


----------



## صمت البحر (15 أغسطس 2008)

رحم الله والديك و الله يجزاك كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمه


شكرا اخي الكريم زادك الله علم على علم


----------



## الخطيرجدا (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه وجاري التحميل


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (15 أغسطس 2008)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]File has been removed![/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]الرابط الثاني لا يعمل![/FONT]*
*ارجو الافادة*​


----------



## مؤيد فرهود (18 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## أيمن محمد تميم (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي و لكن لم يتحمل معي سوى الرابط الأول و الأخير


----------



## مهندس وعد (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ممنون وجزال الله خير الجزاء


----------



## رائد عمار (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*:13::12::14:
=====================
الله يكتب لك بكل خطوة سعادة
وكل نظرة عبادة
وكل بسمة شهادة
وكل رزق زيادة
=====================
:63:​*


----------



## senuors (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## diab_awad (29 ديسمبر 2008)

كنت أنوي عمل موضوع عن المبادلات الحرارية ولكني وجدت هذا الجهد المشكور من الاخ الفاضل لذلك قمت برفعه وسنحاول الأضافة عليه وأرجو من الأخوة ألا يبخلوا علينا بعلمهم 

تحياتي


----------



## eng.Aiman (11 فبراير 2009)

thank you we wait the much


----------



## علي الوداني (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكوووووووووووووووور جداَ على هذه المشاركة الرائعة
ولكني اريد أن أطرح سؤال : كيف يجري تنظيف المبادلات الحرارية التي تستخدم في المفاعل ( reactor) في مصانع البولي ايثيلين؟
ارجوا الرد عاجل جدااااااااااااااََََ


----------



## علي الوداني (11 فبراير 2009)

*ارجو الإجابه*

:87::87:
كيف تتم عملية تنظيف المبادلات الحرارية عند منطقة التفاعل reaction في مصانع البولي إيثيلين ؟ ​ 
:87::87::87:​ 

وسأكون شاكر لكم حسن التعاون​


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (11 فبراير 2009)

دمتم بخير ياسادة ......


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 فبراير 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز مشكور جداً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## absm (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.محمود جمال (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ معتز . وياحبذا لو كانت هناك أمثلة تطبيقية . وشكرا


----------



## أبو حسن2 (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً الموضوع هام جداً لكن لم أتمكن من تنزيل أي ملف من الملفات السابقة


----------



## bahhar2001 (10 مايو 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## mahmoudmahgoub (11 مايو 2009)

thank you for this important information


----------



## عبد الجبار (12 مايو 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
thanxxxxxxxxxxx
thanxxxxxxx
thanxxxx
thanx


----------



## oxy man (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي على المعلوماات القيمه
عندي استفسار عن plate heat Exchangers
دائما فرق الضغظ عالي وفيه انسدادداخل البليت مما ينتج نقص في flow
واتضح ان السائل الداخل فيه نسبه من الحديد مما يجعله يتراسب في الداخل
الحين نستخدم ستريك اسيد لتنظيفه
سؤالي فيه طرق او حلول للتخلص من الشوائب او الحديد المترسب غير الستريك?????


----------



## sgmah1985 (14 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر لك والى الامام


----------



## علي الفاضلي (21 أغسطس 2009)

أشكرك أخي معتز على هذا الجهد


----------



## ليث الشمري (22 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم .. ونحن بانتظار المزيد من مشاركاتك القيمه *


----------



## كريم يونس (22 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم ضاعف له حسناته واجره على افادته لنا


----------



## alex-7ouda (23 أغسطس 2009)

thank u for your effort


----------



## mr_elec_egy (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم على هذا الموضوع ولكن يوجد روابط كثير لا تفتح ارجو مراجعة هذه الروابط


----------



## خالد سيد محمد (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخ معتز الله يوفقك


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس بس الملف ده عباره عن عرض لكن مفهوش شرح وافى للمبدلات الحراريه وكمان فى انواع تانيه كتير


----------



## ahmed taye3 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرآ لك يااخي العزيز 
واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## charsteeka (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## m.gomaa (9 ديسمبر 2009)

Good work plenty thanks...


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وأدامك للخير................................


----------



## gaberr2000 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكرك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## kareem moh (5 يناير 2010)

Thank u for ur work


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله لك بكل خير وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء 
موضوع رائع


----------



## م شريفة (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع 
جدا رائع والله 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## egle (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
فكرتني بايام كنت ادرس الماجستير في جامعة المنصورة 
و كنا نجري وراء الدكتور نلاقيه مسكين واقف في طابور الجمعية و ناسي طلابه غصب عنه و راح الامتحان بسبب عدم وجود جداول الدكتور اللى ح نخش بها الامتحان و ضاع الماجستير ياولدي 
جزاكم الله خيرا و زادكم من فضله و تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## medozs (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا جدا على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## medozs (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا جدا على المجهود


----------



## م.ابراهيم صوان (1 فبراير 2010)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## فرج العطار (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير علي الملف الجميل ده


----------



## hhhkhalil (2 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## خبير الاردن (2 فبراير 2010)

لكم الشكر الوافي


----------



## noorelra7man (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخى الفاضل اقوم بتنف\


----------



## noorelra7man (27 فبراير 2010)

اخى الفاضل اقوم بتنفيذ فرن دهان الكتروستاتيك بابعاد 4.5م فى 2.5 فى 2.5 م وارغب فى تشغيله بواسطه مبادل حرارى يعمل بالغاز فهل يمكن ان تفيدنى فى تصميم مبادل حرارى لهذا الغرض وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد مقلد (27 مارس 2010)

:2::11:من فضلكم عايز احمل اي شئ عن المبادلات الحرارية ولكم جزيل الشكرررررررررر:11::9:


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير على هذه المشاركة الطيبة[/color]


----------



## hassanengno (18 أبريل 2010)

سدد الله خطاك وسوف أشاركك في هذا الموضوع ولكن بعد الامتحانات فعندي الكثير عن هذا الموضوع 
ان لم تمانع


----------



## سعد العادلى (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## General michanics (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mohammed RIRI (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود
لقد أعجبني العرض وزاد في فهمي للمحولات الحرارية


----------



## نبيل جميل ياسين (28 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم وارجو شاكرا اضافه اي معلومه خاصه بانواع المبادلات المستخدمه في منظومات الطاقه الشمسيه dhwsمع التقدير


----------



## los (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا على المجخوود الرائع


----------



## ابو سالم حلاوة (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياأخى
ولكن العرض الثانى لاأستطيع تنزيله --فما لحل؟
وأنا فى احتياج لمعلومات أكثر فى هذا الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## داني غازي (15 يونيو 2010)

أعرف ما هو calorofire?


----------



## ihoman123 (11 يوليو 2010)

thanks my brother a lot


----------



## م/حسام الدين. (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكور
لكن لو حد عنده شى عن مخططات محطات الحراريه
اكون 
شاكر له


----------



## eng - mahmoud (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## آدم الدود رمضان (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكمالله خيرا


----------



## helmy toto (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## issatuma (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ motaz-95 شكرا لك على هذا العرض. وأريد أن ألفت نظرك إلى مسألتين:
1- العرض الأول والعرض الثالث متشابهين
2- حبذا لو عرضت الملفات بحيث نتمكن من الاطلاع عليها وقراءتها قبل التنزيل وهذا نداء لكل الزملاء المشاركين.
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ..... والسلام ختام


----------



## صبياني بحت (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مؤسسة فايز (6 أكتوبر 2010)

تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## مؤسسة فايز (6 أكتوبر 2010)

تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر ملف جميل جدا...جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

_وفقكم الله ...............نتمني المزيد_


----------



## هشام محمد علي حسن (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل يرجي اعادة رفعه علي موقع اخر و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## العندليب المصرى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## eng.mohamed201077 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ahmed malik (20 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقك الله أخى الكريم ان شاء الله دائماً موفق .


----------



## ناصرزهرى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## helal73 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا انا نزلت الجزء الاول فقط والثانى والثالث ماقدرتش انزلهم تقريبا لأنى جيت متأخر المهم حصلت الفائدة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmalwany (26 ديسمبر 2010)

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## كابتن الحق (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع يستحق التقدير


----------



## الهندي30 (22 يناير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## الهندي30 (22 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## الهندي30 (24 يناير 2011)

*أشكرك أخي معتز على هذا الجهد المبارك منك *


----------



## eng.MOHAMMED.SAEED (6 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (20 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الرحمن عطار (10 مايو 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## Aragona (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً 
ووفقك إلى مافيه الخير والنجاح


----------



## خالد كنان (17 مايو 2011)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....لك التحية اخي معتز علي الموضوع الجميل عن المبادلات الحرارية وفي ميزان حسناتك......*_


----------



## بيكاسو الحربي (18 مايو 2011)

موضوعـ جميل ومجهــود جبـــار تشكر عليهـ 

اسال الله الكريم ان يجعلهـ في موازين حسناتكـ


----------



## sddg (30 مايو 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaks


----------



## ولد الديرة (10 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## regan (17 يونيو 2011)

thanks my friend


----------



## يحي ترجمان (17 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبده البرنس (20 يوليو 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (20 يوليو 2011)

thankxxx


----------



## fawziahmed (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## majed01982 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## dongil (9 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور يا أخي بس الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

رررررررااااااااااااااائئئئئئئئئئئئئعععععععععععع


----------



## mom68 (2 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم*


----------



## السيد نور الدين (13 ديسمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر اخي الفاضل


----------



## ehabahmed50 (22 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hussain alwan (24 مايو 2014)

تسلم عزيز


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (28 نوفمبر 2015)

*كل الشكر والتقدير لك استاذنا العزيز 
اود اخبارك اني لم استطيع تحميل اي ملفات من الروابط الخارجية فقط استطعت تحميل الملفات الموجودة في المرفقات ....
واخيرا اشكرك من اعماق قلبي واسال الله ان يزيد في علمك ويبارك لك في عملك .
اخوك مهندس مشتاق العراقي*​


----------



## elmuthana algaali (26 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكور اخى علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mah_ayman (26 ديسمبر 2015)

لو سمحت كنتى عايز اسال عن تمن مبادل حراري shell and tube straight tube 1176 tubes area 700 2passes Dshell39In عايز سعر تقريبي مش اكتر ومصدر هذه المعلومة وشكرا


----------



## elmuthana algaali (26 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكووور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## منال محفوظ (26 ديسمبر 2015)

اللهم صلي وسلم ع سيدنا محمد
اللهم اني اعوز بك من النار 
واعوزبك من عذاب القبر ومن فتنه المحيا والممات 
ومن فتنه المسيخ الدجال
اللهم زدني علما
اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفوا عنا
ربي اغفر لي ولوالدي والمؤمنيين والمؤمنات
اللهم اغسل قلوبنا بالماء والثلج والبرد
ربى اعوز بك من همزات الشياطين واعوز بك ان يحضرون


----------

